# Results - How We De Drink Our Coffee 2015



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok folks so here are the results

Few stand out changes from last year's poll

Espresso based drinks are still the tops at 62.2% but this is down on 2014 where it dominated even more at 72.4 % ( 10 % down on last year and a movement of 14% )

Within espresso base drink , drinking espresso is on the up from 38.9% to 42.7 % , with milk based and americano both of the decline , as a result

Manual brewed now accounts for 31.9% of drinks up from 24.9 % in 2014 ( a change of 28 % up )

I suspect the advent of the BrazenBrewer accounts for a lot of the Auto drip drinks with 3.1 %

If we add these together brewed now accounts for 35% of the coffee drunk in the poll

Within brewed Aeropress rules the roost , putting immersion brewing on top for all brewed types

V60 has dropped a last year 25% from of brewed coffee to just under 12 % , over a 50% drop

Pour over methods ( lets say for simplicity chemex , kalita, and v60 ) itself seems less popular , in 2014 it was 50% of all brewed coffee methods now its 26%

Perhaps thanks to Professor PatrickSiphon now makes an appearance at 6 % of brewed too ..

So brewed coffee is being drunk more ,with more varied methods being used

Espresso is on the up , so more people leaning towards black coffee perhaps ??

Milk based drink are still the favourites for now &#8230;.










Let's see the results in another year ,and see where the forum is then...

Big thanks to all who took the time tocast their votes

Massive thanks to MWJB for the piecharts and %'s &#8230;.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice work Mr Boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr O said:


> Nice work Mr Boots


I run the Poll, MWJB makes it pie pretty....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for putting the poll together Martin - really interesting.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Good effort Boots and MMJB well done. Interesting stuff, like the comparisons to last year and on a personal note after this and the other thread I may try an Americano/long black. Never had one as never really appealed to me but well it's fighting it's own little corner and evened things out a bit so I'll do one in its honour.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Martin / MWJB for the poll itself and the results. Interesting reading and wonder how much more brewed was drunk after the Rave forum day than before, certainly re invigorated my interest in brewed and LSOL beans in general. Tend to think of brewed Vs Spro as very different drinks for different times of the day / days of the week even.

John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great effort guys some interesting stats thanks for all your time and effort another interesting post which makes it worth logging on


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you mrboots and MWJB - the pie charts are a big help. Like @Sk8-bizarre, I'm encouraged to try at least one or two other ways of brewing as well as improving the methods I currently use. Interesting that the V60 has declined although in my case I've simply been drinking more espresso than I did a year ago (when I didn't have an LI).


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Did I miss the results of how many people Voted?

Anyway great work on compilation and graphing. Very interesting reading!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> Did I miss the results of how many people Voted?
> 
> Anyway great work on compilation and graphing. Very interesting reading!


Yes sorry , put it on the competition thread 2677


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes sorry , put it on the competition thread 2677


That's votes rather than people right?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> That's votes rather than people right?


Yes (votes).


----------

